# Prettiest Draft Poll Vote



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I loved them all  But Rafe has stole me heart hehe *


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here the horses:
Can't wait to see who wins!

Sorry I had to put John and Bessie together, I could only put 10 up and there are 11 horses. 

Caleb:








Jake:








Peter:








John:








Bessie:








Rafe:








Shelby:








Bella:








General:








Carly:








Czelle:


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Can't I pick two hahaha? I like John and Bella equally


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I wish you could!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Rafe has absolutely gorgeous coloring! what is he?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi omgpink.

Ummm...I think the pics you posted in this thread do not match the entries in the original thread. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/prettiest-draft-contest-41740/

I was so excited to see Jake get 4 votes but when I checked the pics in this thread...it's not my Jake. LOL Did I mix up 2 contests? Also, if that is smrob's Rafe, John and Bessie, they all changed colour in the past couple of weeks!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah lol! They are all pics of the horses at the rescue you work at!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG I just noticed that!! lol I'm so sorry!! 

I know why that happened. I deleted the photos of the horses for this poll off of my photobucket account and I guess those photos took the place of them. I'm sorry! D:


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

****... whoops I just voted for general - I thought he was a cutie -= but I was like hmm they dont all look like drafts LOL


----------

